# Corsa Exhaust Resonator Removal 05 6.0L



## beaudee (Nov 7, 2005)

I have an 05 gto with the corsa exhaust perf. pckg..I was wondering if anyone here has removed the resonators right before the tips to get more sound.I was thinking of removing mine and installing some 18 inch 3 1/2 dia. chrome plated stainless steel tips.I would love to here a clip or anyones opinions who have done this.Thanks


----------

